# projekt 2008 "KEILER"



## lipmo51 (28. Februar 2008)

Bin noch ein Anfänger was den "Sport" betrifft.

Habe mir einen Keiler Rahmen bestellt.
Nun bräuchte ich ein wenig Hilfe von euch.Mir fehlen noch eine Menge Teile.

Ich bekomm den Keiler Rahmen inkl.
-MZ Roco R
-Steuersatz
-Holzfeller Kurbel
-Howitzer TEAM Innenlager
-Boxguide TEAM Kettenführung
-Sattelstütze ,Sattel hab ich.
-Holzfeller Vorbau
-Holzfeller Lenker

Mir fehlen jetzt noch neue Laufräder.Naben werden definitiv Hope Pro 2.
Kann mich nur nicht zwischen Spank und doubletrackfelgen entscheiden.
Bremsen habe ich an ORO K24 gedacht!? 
Gabel weiß ich nicht genau.Habe noch eine MZ Super T RCV von meinem alten bike,aber warscheinlich sollt ich mir ne neue holen,oder was meint ihr?
Und ich würd noch gern wissen ob ich maxxis minion 2.7 in das bike bekomme,oder soll ich doch 2.5 er nehmen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,habe noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung von den Klamotten.

Das Bike wird dann zu 99% nur in Winterberg bewegt.Bis zur Eröffnung muss ich auf jeden Fall fertig sein.  

Leider muss ich jetzt zur Arbeit (scheiß Spätschicht).Werd heute Nacht mal hier wieder reinschauen.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,

wenn du schon mit einer neuen Gabel liegäugelst, warum hast du dir nicht gleich von Jürgen ein Angebot mit einer MZ 888 als Framekit machen lassen, günstiger bekommst du die wahrscheinlich sonst nicht mehr. Und die Gabel ist o.k.
Kannst dir doch auch bei Alutech deine Naben mit deren Felgen einspeichen und  gleich in der Rahmenfarbe mitpulvern lassen.
Ich fahr den Al Mighty in 2,6 im Keiler und der passt noch rein, sind die Minion nicht schmäler, die fallen allgemein nicht so breit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2008)

Bei den Reifen musst Du mal paar Keiler-Fahrer fragen.
Mir reichen 2,5er Maxxis.

Zu den Felgen:
DoubleDreck sind halt unzerstörbar, aber sehr schwer und schauen aus wie rundgebogene Eisenbahnschienen.
Spanks bekommst Du in vielen Farben, schön verarbeitet finde ich sie aber nicht. 
Da würde ich eher zu klassischen Mavic, z.B. 729 ern raten. Da bekommst Du mit den Hope-Naben auch ein superstabiles, nicht zu schweres Laufrad hin !

Zur Gabel:
Wie Schwarzfahrer empfohlen hat, würde ich mir die Gabel bei Alutech gleich mitholen. Kriegst Du zum Kampfpreis. Jürgen hat Marzocchi, kann aber auch Rochshox besorgen. Die normale 888 RC3 ist zwar schwer, federt aber sauber und macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Sehr gut als Einsteigergabel geeignet, da auch pflegeleicht.
Andere Alutech-Händler (bikeparts-online) bieten die Package-Deals auch an.

Bremsen:
Habe keine Erfahrungen mit Formula.
Empfehlen kann ich Magura Gustav M (sonst aber nix von Magura) und Avid (Juicy 7 und Code).
Sehr schön sind auch Hope Bremsen, die V2 sollte Dich schon zum Stehen bringen.


----------



## mani.r (28. Februar 2008)

Die Gabel (888) würde ich auch ins Angebot nehmen lassen vom JÜ. Da macht er schon ganz gute Preise. 

2.7er Minion passt auch ins Hardride dann wird er beim Keiler sicher auch passen.

Die Alutech-Felgen haben mir nicht getaugt. Meine ist 2x am Stoß gerissen. 
Die Spank hatte eine recht dünne Flanke die sehr Dellenanfällig ist. Hab die besten Erfahrungen mit Mavic 729 gemacht - sie hällt seit 3 Jahren und ist nicht klein zu kriegen.


----------



## mani.r (28. Februar 2008)

mann mann mann - da sind wir uns ja alle einig.

zur bremse - gustav passt ganz gut zum keiler.


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Februar 2008)

Also über die Alutech MX Felgen kann ich nur gutes berichten. Hatte sie mir damals in meinem Ufo auch in Wunschfarbe pulvern lassen und mit Alutech-Naben aufgebaut und das Ganze war einwandfrei, nach einem Jahr nichtmal ein kleiner Schlag. Doubletrack halte ich auch für too much, eventuell Single Track vorne, Double Track hinten, aber eher würde ich auch zu den 729er raten, die sind top! 

Bei den Reifen halte ich 2.5er für völlig ausreichend, hier kann ich die Maxxis Swampthing empfehlen. Bei dem Wetter letztes Jahr bin ich diese ausschließlich gefahren und hatte super Grip! Vorne die weiche, hinten die harte Gummimischung, dann passt die Brille! Bremsen fahre ich momentan die Avid Code und kann diese sehr empfehlen. Zuvor bin ich Gustl gefahren, die sind in Bremspower ungeschlagen. Wäre der Adapter für die Fox nicht so sauteuer, würde ich sie auch weiterhin fahren, das Gewicht muss man aber bedenken.


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Februar 2008)

Ich werd mal mit ihm sprechen wegen einer Federgabel.Denke wir werden da schon etwas finden.
Die Gustav M hört sich sehr gut an,aber seeeehr teuer.Denke da werd ich doch zur Formula ORO k24 greifen,aber ich werd mir auch mal die Hope Bremsen anschauen.
Mit den Felgen weiß ich jetzt auch noch nicht so richtig.Würd schon gerne weiße Felgen haben.Da kommen ja nur die Spank,Doubletrack oder aber alutech in frage......
Das Gewicht spielt bei mir eine Nebenrolle,ist mir nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Dropdead (29. Februar 2008)

Wird es nach der "Aktion" jetzt also ein richtiger Downhiller
Die Produktion der Gustav M wird nächste Saison eingestellt, würde eher zu der Hope oder einer Avid greifen. 
Welche Farbe kriegt das Schwein denn?


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2008)

das hat die 2008er TeamFarbe weißer Rahmen,schwarzer Hinterbau.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2008)

Weißer Hauptrahmen und weiße Felgen, vielleicht noch weiße 888 ?
Findest Du das nicht bissel viel ?


----------



## Datenwurm (29. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mir definitiv keine Oro mehr holen. Ich habe die K18 mit 180mm Scheibe am Hinterrad und wirklich standfest ist die nicht. Auch die handkräfte sind mir zu groß (sind vergleiche zur code am vorderrad).

Wenn es nicht so teuer werden soll, dann Juicy7 oder Code 5 oder direkt Code


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2008)

Habe jetzt mal mit ihm gesprochen.....

Also zur Auswahl habe ich 888RC2X2007er  oder die 888RCV 2008er.

@san andreas: 
Ich find das nicht zu viel.....das passt schon so.
Der Rahmen ist schon fertig lackiert gewesen.Sonst hätte ich mir eine andere Farbe ausgesucht.Aber jetzt nochmal neu lacken,will ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2008)

Die RC3 von 2008 hat er nicht mehr ?
Neulich gabs die noch in komplett schwarz. Das würde doch mit Deinem Design wieder zusammenpassen.


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2008)

doch die hat er,aber halt in schwarz  Ich möchte ne weiße.
Ich habe gesehen das hier schon einer einen Keiler aufgebaut hat,in den gleichen Farben.Ich will ihm das ja nicht nachmachen,aber da mein Rahmen schon in den Farben lackiert war,kann ich es nicht ändern.Mir gefällt eine weiße Gabel besser als eine schwarze.Vielleicht kannste mich ja umstimmen,aber dafür müsste ich schon ein Foto sehen von dem bike,mit weißer Lackierung und schwarzer Gabel.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2008)

Die Wildsau Hardride vom User Teeworks hat eine schwarze RC3 drin, allerdings in einem schwarzen Rahmen.
Schwarzer Hinterbau, weißer Hauptrahmen, schwarze gabel, weiße Laufräder fände ich dann wieder sehr geil !
Is halt alles immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## mani.r (29. Februar 2008)

Die RCV ist eine einfache aber sehr gute Gabel aber schon sehr schwer. Die RC2X aus 2007 ist ein ausgereiftes Produkt in meinen Augen.

Wenn ich vor der Entscheidung stehen würde, würde ich auch eine schwarze Gabel nehmen aber das ist halt Geschmackssache. 

Wenn es um die 2 Gabeln gehen würde dan die RC2X - leichter, bewährt und geht sehr gut.

Hatte ja auch schon ein komplett weisses Hardride. Irgendwann war es mir zu viel des weissen.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

Wie kann weis zuviel sein ? 

http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7701/image011if6.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2008)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:


> Wie kann weis zuviel sein ?
> 
> http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7701/image011if6.jpg


genau davon rede ich !!! LECKER!!!

Ist die RC2X also besser? Die würd ich dann auch noch etwas billiger bekommen als die RCV


----------



## mani.r (29. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte mein Weisses vor 3 Jahren gekauft - da hat noch jeder drüber gelacht. Letztes Jahr hatte es dann jeder und so dachte ich - es wird Zeit für was Neues. Falls ich mein Hardride mal verkaufen kann schwebt mir auch ein Keiler vor - der wird dann klassich SCHWARZ.

Ich hatte die RC2X und fahre im Moment die RCV da ich bei einem Sturz die RC2X zerstört habe und die RCV ging recht günstig her. 
Vom Ansprechverhalten kann ich kein Unterschied feststellen aber dafür hat die Dämpfung besser gearbeitet bei der RC2X und ich konnte sie leichter auf mein Gewicht und Fahrweise anpassen. Dir RCV passt mir jetzt auch aber da musste ich halt mit dem Öl etwas "spielen" und bei schnellen Schlägen war die Dämpfung halt bei der RC2X besser.

Wenn es Dir nix aus macht eine 07er zu fahren und Du nicht das Neueste vom Neuesten haben musst, dann würde ich zu RC2X greifen wenn sie auch noch günstiger ist.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2008)

Gegen die O7er RC2X ist echt nix zu sagen. Die filigranere Optik hat auch was für sich.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

@ mani.r

Das mit den Farben ist immer so eine Sache.
Ich habe mit einer schwarzen Hardride angefangen, habe dann die schwarz-orangene Hardride aufgebaut und bin nun beim weißen Keiler gelandet.
Ich konnte schwarz nicht mehr sehen. Liebe meine Hardride aber immer noch


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2008)

Tja und ich bin über babyblau, weiß-gelb-orange und nach ewigem Überlegen jetzt bei schwarz-elox gelandet ! Alles zu seiner Zeit !


----------



## Elfriede (29. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß auch  nicht. In Silber find ich ihn immernoch am schönsten. Technik pur...


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2008)

Auch von dieser Seite superschön:


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2008)

Die RC2X hat 35mm Tauchrohre und die RCV hat 38mm,oder sehe ich das falsch?Da kommt mir dir RCV stabiler vor.Nur vom lesen her  
Aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es relevante Unterschiede sind beim fahren ,die man merkt.Schon garnicht für einen Anfänger wie mich,denk ich.


----------



## Dropdead (29. Februar 2008)

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf um die Haltbarkeit von Marzocchis!
Es gibt Leute die auch sowas klein bekommen, aber da muß schon einiges passieren!


----------



## lipmo51 (1. März 2008)

ich glaub auch nicht das "ICH" ne Gabel schrotten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2008)

also ich habe mich jetzt für die AVID CODE entschieden.
VR 200er Scheibe und HR auch 200er.


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2008)




----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2008)

Eigentlich steht schon alles fest,bis auf den Sattel.....da komm ich ergendwie garnicht vorran......
hab sonst aber schon alles bestellt,hoffe es ist alles schnell lieferbar....
Hauptsache zur Eröffnung von WB ist das Bike fertig


----------



## Dropdead (3. März 2008)

Mach mal bitte 'ne Partlist!

Was möchtest du denn für einen Sattel? Was großes (keinen Loveseat!) oder was leichtes?


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2008)

Selle Italia SLR oder Flite


----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2008)

-Keiler Rahmen,Farbe TEAM 08
-Dämpfer Roco R (erstmal)
-Gabel 888 RCV 2008
-ALUTECH Steuersatz X-Long Edelstahl
-Truvativ Holzfeller Lenker
-Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau
-Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbel 38 Zähne
-Truvativ Howitzer TEAM Innenlager
-Truvativ Holzfeller Pedale
-Truvativ Boxguide TEAM
-Alutech Sattelstütze und Klemme
-AVID CODE Bremse mit 200er Scheiben
-Alutech MX Felgen 36 Loch weiß
-Hope Pro 2 Naben
-Maxxis Minion 2.5 Reifen
-Spank Griffe
-SRAM X9 Schalthebel,Schaltwerk,Cassette und Kette.
-Sattel ??????????????????????????? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Dropdead (3. März 2008)

Sieht doch schonmal gut aus

Kettenführung würde ich mir noch überlegen. Die Boxguide ist optisch ein Klotz und zudem recht schwer -> Alternative: e.13 SRS oder LG1.
Sattel würde ich mich mal bei Selle Italia oder SDG umgucken.
Der Bel Air von SDG ist ein guter FR/DH - Sattel. Wenn du was leichtes möchtest dann SDG I-Fly oder Selle Italia Flite o. SLR.


----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2008)

Also beim Sattel gehts mir nicht ums Gewicht,und auch nicht um Kofort.
Ich sitz da ja eh nicht wirklich drauf.
Es geht mir rein um die Optik.Ich such etwas was zu einem Downhillbike passt.
Entweder schwarz oder weiß,gern auch mit ein wenig rot


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2008)

Die Lightguide 1 von E:thirteen kann ich Die auch empfehlen.
Mein SLR wiegt (nachgewogen) 139g.
Wenn Du was rot-weisses willst, guck Dir den neuen Flite an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2008)

Ich werd erstmal mit dem Boxguide fahren.
Wenn sich mein Konto wieder einigermaßen erholt hat gehts weiter.
Der BEL AIR  von SDG gefällt mir ganz gut.
Danke für die ganzen Tips


----------



## Dropdead (3. März 2008)

Würde optisch auch gut passen


----------



## lipmo51 (5. März 2008)

muss ich zu der avid code noch bremsbeläge dazubestellen? Die sind warscheinlich nicht dabei,oder?
Und ich hab gelesen das es wohl irgendwelche Adapter für Steckachsennaben gibt......Brauch ich wohl auch ,oder? ich hab ja dann Steckachse


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

bremsbeläge sind dabei wenn du die bremse kaufst. ich glaube die adapter der nabe sind zum umrüsten auf schnellspanner, die scheibe wird einfach per schrauben an der nabe befestigt.


----------



## lipmo51 (5. März 2008)

wenn die Beläge dabei wären,wäre es cool.
Das mit dem Adapter hab ich auch net richtig verstanden.....
Da steht überall nur :Adapter für Steckachsnaben QR20
Schnellspanner fahr ich ja net


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

haste mal 'nen link?
deine nabe vorne hat 20mm, der adapter wäre nur dazu da wenn du die gleiche nabe in eine andere gabel ohne steckachse einbaust. du könntest dann mittels adapter die nabe von 20mm steckachse auf 9mm schnellspanner umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (5. März 2008)

achso,ja dann brauch ich den dreck ja nicht 

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/Scheibenbremszubehoer/Avid-Caliper-Disc-Brake-Adapter-fuer-Steckachse-QR20-203mm-VR::10991.html


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

ach so, das ist ein adapter zur montage von 203mm scheiben an gabeln dessen postmount für kleinere scheiben vorgesehen ist. die 888 hat postmount für 8" (8inch = 203mm), somit brauchst du den adapter nicht.
fürs hinterrad brauchst du aber IS auf PM 203 (oder 185, weiß nicht welche scheibe du fahren möchtest).

scheiben kosten da auch extra?


----------



## lipmo51 (6. März 2008)

werd hinten auch 203er fahren,adapter ist bei dem komplettpaket bei,und die Beläge auch,wurd mir gerade gemailt.


----------



## lipmo51 (7. März 2008)

Nächste Frage 

Ich hab ganz vergessen einen Schaltzug zu bestellen.....
Gibts da verschiedene Hersteller und Modelle? 
Was könnt ihr Empfehlen?
Weiß nicht obs wichtig ist,aber ich hab SRAM Schalthebel und Schaltwerk.


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2008)

An jedem SRAM Schalthebel ist ab Werk einer dran.
Außenhülle holst Du Dir einfach beim Händler von der Shimano-Rolle. 
Ich würde die Außenhülle durchgängig verlegen, wenns geht.


----------



## lipmo51 (7. März 2008)

echt? da ist der Schaltzug schon dran? korrekt.Dann brauch ich ja nichts extra bestellen.Denke die Aussenhülle bekomm ich hier bei uns im Fahrradgeschäfft,werd da mal reinschauen.Hoffe das morgen schon die ersten Pakete bei mir eintreffen......


----------



## lipmo51 (8. März 2008)

Der erste Teil ist schon mal eingetroffen.


----------



## Dropdead (8. März 2008)

Geiler Helm!


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2008)

Nicht übel, der Teppich !  
Ist der Helm aus Carbon ?


----------



## lipmo51 (8. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nicht übel, der Teppich !
> Ist der Helm aus Carbon ?



kein Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (11. März 2008)

ahhhh den helm wollte ich mir auch kaufen ..........

das wird dann ja wohl nix mehr ......


----------



## lipmo51 (11. März 2008)

Post war wieder da


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

Nur eine


----------



## lipmo51 (11. März 2008)

nene ,da sind schon beide drin,inkl scheiben und adapter.


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

Ich habe 2 von den Kisten, für jede Bremse eine.


----------



## lipmo51 (11. März 2008)

Ich hab nur eine bekommen,aber da ist alles drin.Keine Ahnung wieso.Vielleicht wollt er Versand oder Verpackung sparen.What ever,hauptsache alles drin und neu 
Rahmen usw kommt zu 99% morgen.Dann fehlen mir nur noch die Laufräder,und das kann wohl dauernhat man mir am Tel gesagt,da sie die HOPE Naben erst in England bestellen müssen :-( Wollt am WE eigentlich fahren....


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

Tja, die bauen die Naben praktisch extra für dich (kein Witz!). In der Regel dauert das aber auch nicht länger als 1 Woche.


----------



## lipmo51 (11. März 2008)

ich habs am 4.3.bei bikeparts-online bestellt,die bestellen es bei hope.Hope produziert,graviert meinen Namen rein (Scherz),Hope verschickt an bikeparts,bikeparts speicht ein,und dann verschicken sie es an mich......das wird dieses Jahr nichts mehr


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (12. März 2008)

uiuiuuiuiuiuiu es wird immer mehr

wo sind denn meine Räder verdammt


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2008)

So wies ausschaut, wird das eine sehr geile Kiste !


----------



## lipmo51 (12. März 2008)

ja aber jetzt passiert erstmal nix.Habe gerade email bekommen das meine Laufräder frühestens nächste Woche kommen,weil sie die Naben nicht früher bekommen.Und mein Sattel ist auch nicht lieferbar.....ahhhhh verdammt.....


----------



## Magura952 (17. März 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> uiuiuuiuiuiuiu es wird immer mehr
> 
> wo sind denn meine Räder verdammt



    LECK MICH SOWAS VON AM ARSCH !! GEILE KISTE !!!  War am überlegen ob ich mir auch n Alutech zulege ist dann aber n Rocky geworden...ma schaun nächstes Jahr vielleicht


----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2008)

Habe gerade mit bikeparkts-online telefoniert. Ich werd die Laufräder diese Woche wohl auch nicht bekommen.Wenn ich Glück habe,nächste Woche.Man man man,was könnt ich mich wieder aufregen.Zum Glück ist das Wetter so beschissen.......


----------



## Magura952 (18. März 2008)

Ich warte im Moment auf meinen Chris King...  der kommt wohl erst in 1-2 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2008)

hast du den auch bei Bikeparts-online bestellt?
Das war das erste mal das ich da bestellt habe.Waren 2 Bestellungen.
Die eine wird immer wieder verschoben,und die andere hab ich storniert,da die Ware nicht mehr lieferbar war.Das Geld hab ich aber immernoch nicht zurück.Normalerweise bestell ich bei mailorder oder actionsports.Aber diesmal hat mich der Preis zu Bikeparts getrieben.****,Geiz ist nicht geil


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

@lipmo: Mit Bikeparts hatte ich überhaupt noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen ! Sind total korrekt und waren bei mir auch immer schnell !
Wenn Teile, die Du haben willst, noch nicht oder nicht mehr lieferbar sind, kann doch der Händler nix dafür (egal ob Shop oder Internet).
Außerdem hast Du Deine Laufräder ja gerade mal vor zwei Wochen bestellt.
Bei Mailorder, Hibike, sonstwo habe ich auch schon länger auf Teile gewartet.


----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2008)

also meine Laufräder von Actionsports damals kamen nach 2 Tagen bei mir an.Ich finds nur schade bei bikeparts das sie nicht gleich gesagt haben das die Teile nicht sofort lieferbar sind,dann hätt ich woanders bestellt.Bei meinem Sattel hatten sie sofort ne Email geschickt das der nicht lieferbar ist.Daraufhin habe ich die Bestellung storniert und mir wurde per email gesagt,das ich das Geld innerhalb von 2 Tagen zurückbekomme.Habe heute da angerufen,dann hieß es,das ich mein Geld Anfang nächster Woche bekomme.......Hoffe das es nicht immer so ist bei denen,denn Teilweise sind die Preise bei denen der Hammer.Das Package-DEAL Angebot von denen ist auch geil.

Was solls,mehr als warten kann ich eh nicht :-(


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

Ich versteh ja Deinen Ärger, kein Thema.
Mein Pudel dauert auch noch länger, aber das habe ich selbst verschuldet (dann ärgerts einen noch mehr  ).


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. März 2008)

Kann Bikeparts Online eigentlich auch nur empfehlen und war auch von der Einspeichqualität absolut positiv überrascht! Um Dein Geld brauchst Du dir bestimmt auch keine Sorgen machen. Ich denke wenn das üble Wetter rum ist, wird auch Dein Paket vor der Tür stehen ;-)


----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2008)

das nächste mal ruf ich einfach vorher bei denen an,und frag nach ob die Sachen lieferbar sind.Es ist einfach so frustrierend,das Bike hier zu sehen ohne Räder,kann nichteinmal probesitzen :-( Aber ich bin schon irgendwie froh wegen dem Wetter.Wenn Winterberg zu Ostern eröffnet hätte,dann wäre ich suizid gefärdet  
Mein Gott bin ich ungeduldig.....


----------



## Magura952 (18. März 2008)

@lipmo51  Ne hatte bei nem HÃ¤ndler Ã¼ber ebay bestellt...jaja Geiz ist schice  aber wenn man den 50â¬ gÃ¼nstiger kriegt / NEU...na dann nimmt dann doch etwas mehr Wartezeit auf sich


----------



## lipmo51 (19. März 2008)

heute ist wieder etwas eingetroffen.Eigentlich war ja ein anderer Sattel vorgesehen,aber der war ja nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2008)

Sicher ganz schön schwer. Hält bestimmt was aus.


----------



## lipmo51 (19. März 2008)

ich weiß nicht was der wiegt,mit auch latte 
Das war ja auch eher eine vorübergehende Notlösung.... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (22. März 2008)

mal aus langeweile ein Foto.........mit Ersatzsattel......


----------



## Dropdead (22. März 2008)

Der Lenker ist für ein DH-Bike extrem hoch


----------



## lipmo51 (23. März 2008)

das liegt nur an den Kartons.....Das bike steht nicht auf Rädern oder auf dem Boden.
Oder meinst du den "Rise" am Lenker ,oder wie das heißt?


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. März 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> das liegt nur an den Kartons.....Das bike steht nicht auf Rädern oder auf dem Boden.
> Oder meinst du den "Rise" am Lenker ,oder wie das heißt?[/QUOT]
> 
> Bist auch nen Co team fahrer ne?
> ...


----------



## lipmo51 (24. März 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> lipmo51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das liegt nur an den Kartons.....Das bike steht nicht auf Rädern oder auf dem Boden.
> ...


----------



## Dropdead (24. März 2008)

Ich meinte schon den Lenker. Sieht aus als ob der 50mm Rise hätte, das hilft dir auf jeden Fall das Vorderrad schneller vom Boden zu bekommen, verhindert allerdings auch genügend Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bekommen wenn es darauf ankommt. Aber veilleicht liegt es dir ja auch, da hilft nur ausprobieren. 

Ich fahre ohne Spacer und einen Lenker mit 18mm Rise. Das sind immerhin 3,2cm weniger und vor allem deutlich spürbar. Ich mag es halt Kontrolle über das Vorderrad zu haben, was hinten passirt ist mir eigentlich Wurst.


----------



## lipmo51 (24. März 2008)

das ist der gleiche Lenker wie ich ihn am letzten Bike hatte,50mm Rise,Passt schon


----------



## MukkiMan (26. März 2008)

sag mal lipmo kannste mal bitte ein paar fotos von dem helm machen?


----------



## lipmo51 (26. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (27. März 2008)

sind deine laufräder schon da?


----------



## Onegear (27. März 2008)

ich glaub so einen geilen Helm hab ich noch nie gesehen. dagegen ist Troy Lee ja langweilig...
übrigens netter Aufbau der Keiler... Weiter so


----------



## lipmo51 (27. März 2008)

Habe heute mit denen telefoniert,mir wurde versprochen das die Laufräder heute verschickt werden.Ich hoffe das sie diese Woche noch kommen,dann kann ich am Wochenende mal ne Runde drehen.

Troy lee Helme find ich schon geil,aber jeder 2. hat den selben Helm auf der Birne.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (28. März 2008)

@ lipmo51
Der Helm ist echt super schön !
Ich habe mir den abgebildeten geholt, in USA, für nen Hunni !
Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sicher sehr gut.


----------



## lipmo51 (28. März 2008)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:


> @ lipmo51
> Der Helm ist echt super schön !
> Ich habe mir den abgebildeten geholt, in USA, für nen Hunni !
> Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sicher sehr gut.



für 100 ???? Da hätteste gleich 10 mitbringen sollen......


----------



## lipmo51 (28. März 2008)

Endlich ist das letzte Paket angekommen.Jetzt muss ich das nur noch alles zusammensetzen. Und mein Sattel ist doch noch gekommen,obwohl die sagten das der ausverkauft wäre......  jetzt habe ich 2 :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (28. März 2008)

Ja geil ! Jetzt aber schnell ! meins schon fertig


----------



## Froschloeffel (28. März 2008)

wow das kann ja nur super werden.
Üble Katze,  Da bekommt das Wort "Katzenaugen" für deine Laufräder eine ganz neue Bedeutung. 
Ganz sicher -StVO- zugelassen.


----------



## lipmo51 (28. März 2008)

das sehe ich ja jetzt erstmit den Augen,ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.
Der heißt "Tyson" , und sein Name ist Programm.....der geht ab !!!


----------



## Wipp (29. März 2008)

zusammenbauen bitte 

wipp


----------



## Jambo12 (29. März 2008)

Wo bleibt das BILD vom fertigen BIKE?


----------



## lipmo51 (29. März 2008)

tja ich muss warten....mein Mechaniker hat für heute abgesagt,der Penner....Der hat das ganze Werkzeug...ich hoffe das er sich heute abend noch meldet oder morgen früh.Sobald die POTTSAU fertig ist,gibts Bilder


----------



## lipmo51 (30. März 2008)

SOOOOOO Endlich fertig......zu 99,99999% 
Endlich mal ne Runde drehen.....Eben noch schnell paar Fotos geschossen....nix besonderes


----------



## xXSwItChXx (30. März 2008)

geil
sieht super aus


----------



## blub-bum (30. März 2008)

wunderschön  

was wiegts?


----------



## lipmo51 (30. März 2008)

ich habe keine Ahnung,noch nicht gewogen.Aber gefühlte 50 kg beim hochschieben.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (1. April 2008)

sieht gut aus. würde nur noch die geo ein bisschen flacher machen.....


----------



## lipmo51 (1. April 2008)

blub-bum schrieb:


> wunderschön
> 
> was wiegts?



laut meiner Personenwaage wiegt das Teil jetzt 21kg !!!!


----------



## Magura952 (1. April 2008)

Geht doch noch  Sieht aber echt ma endgeil aus !!


----------



## bikeandi (1. April 2008)

Hi,

ich find den Keiler mal richtig HAMMERGEIL!!!!!!!!   
Ist echt ein super gelungener Aufbau!  Gratuliere!

MfG Andreas


----------



## lipmo51 (1. April 2008)

ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Bike!! Total geil.....
bereue den Kauf nicht


----------

